# I'm a chicken Grandma!



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

LOL, my neighbor asked to buy some fertile eggs so he could show his grandkids about hatching chicks so I sold him a few and 7 out of 8 hatched! One unfortunately had it's intestines outside of the body and had to be culled but I'm now the happy Grandma to 6 healthy chicks. 

I'm going over on the weekend to peek at da peeps.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice! Barnyard mixes are probably the most fun... you just never know what you're going to get! I hope they enjoy them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Kind of exciting.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow, you admit to being a Grandma? Sorry, couldn't help myself.

Well, you know the eggs are fertile for sure. Are any of your girls broody now?


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Wow, you admit to being a Grandma? Sorry, couldn't help myself.
> 
> Well, you know the eggs are fertile for sure. Are any of your girls broody now?


Hardy har har Robin. A chicken Grandma isn't the same as a regular Grandma. LOL

None of my girls have shown any signs of being broody and it makes me just a wee bit crazy. After we finish building the new coop, I'm going to borrow my neighbor's incubator (now that we know for sure it works) and hatch some of my own!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought you had girls that went broody.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I thought you had girls that went broody.


I had one that did...remember all the snake relocating we had to do last year? I think her poor heart just gave out on her, we found her dead one morning. She had sat on eggs for a very long long long time. I still miss her too.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

zamora said:


> I had one that did...remember all the snake relocating we had to do last year? I think her poor heart just gave out on her, we found her dead one morning. She had sat on eggs for a very long long long time. I still miss her too.


How sad. : (


----------

